# Stoptech blue calipers



## puredrive1 (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone have a good picture of the blue calipers...or know what kind of shade they are?

i found two pictures but I am unsure of the real shade..I hope is more like the R32 OEM color


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (puredrive1)*

Our R32 Stage 5 Kit comes with 6 Piston, Porsche Calipers custom painted R32 Blue
























This last picture is a PhotoShop verion of the blue on Red Calipers




























_Modified by [email protected] at 4:33 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## jimerc21 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (puredrive1)*

Just put these bad boys on yesterday... For reference, I have a 20AE GTI, Jazz blue paint.


----------



## puredrive1 (Jun 10, 2003)

cool pics..its too light of a color.I just decided to go with red..








what color are your wheels?
they look really nice..


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (jimerc21)*

correct me if I am wrong but you slots look backwards, do you have curved vents?


----------



## jimerc21 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (WeedWolfie420)*

If you are familiar with stoptechs at all, that's how they are supposed to be. The slotted portions between inner/outer rotor (the vents) are indeed curved.
That and they had a damn "left" and "right" sticker on the rotors in the kit.


----------



## jimerc21 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (jimerc21)*

Here's a good link.
http://www.stoptech.com/faq/data/faq16.html
Don't worry, i get the "haha dood, you installed your rotors backwards..." all the time.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (jimerc21)*

Interesting. I didn't think the Stoptech came in anything but red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (jimerc21)*

yeah I knew how the vanes are suppose to be, didn't know if the sltos and vanes were done in the same direction or not


----------



## jimerc21 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Stoptech blue calipers (WeedWolfie420)*

Yeah....for some reason, their slots are backwards compared to most out there. The x-drilled pattern too for that matter. Not sure why though.


----------

